# Android 4.0 search button problem!



## sully865 (Sep 24, 2011)

hello. I have updated my my phone to 4.0 but when i try to use the search button nothing happens does anyone have a solution?


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

i see this thread being moved....

in any case, when are you attempting to use the button? i mean, on any of the five home screens the box is right up there so no need to from there. its working on mines in a few apps i just opened up.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, next time post this in the General section.

Google is moving away from physical keys. Hence why the Google search bar is static in the launcher. Just use the search bar, or use a different launcher.


----------

